# T.B.X. Elite Series



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

New for Central Ohio anglers this season we are offering the all new Elite Series. This series is designed as a one on one format. So in other words it is set up for boaters only. There are no non boaters in this series. Entry fee is set at $35 which includes the Big Bass side pot. There is a 30 angler full field limit set for the 2010 season. The schedule for this season consists of 9 events held on the following lakes. Alum Creek , O'Shaugnessy and Grigss. For complete details and to obtain a membership form please visit our website at www.teambassxtreme.com before the field fills up and you are left out !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont be left out ! We are sticking to the 30 angler full field limit. Get in while there are still a couple spots left.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Phil,

I looked over the calendar for your Elite events and I would only be able to fish three or four events. Would that still qualify me for the fish off at the end of the year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The top 40 percent (40%) of the average participating field will advance to the fish-off. Only an anglers best 7 out of 9 scores will be used to figure out their total score.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

How many spots are still open?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a couple open back up due to the individuals getting laid off. We have around 4 spots left to fill now. Will definatly be a good time.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Hey Phil,
I sent you a PM too. But the check and mebership form is in the mail. Let me know that you got it o.k.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have the list of participants updated on our website. We still have 2 spots open. If you would like to participate I would recamend that you contact me and get your membership in. If we still have any spots availible at the first event I will take the first individuals that sign up and have to turn everyone else away.  See everyone at Alum on the 25th.


----------

